# mount.davfs says "CODA kernel version mismatch"

## correctclick

Hi, I'm running kernel 2.6.8.1, with CODA support compiled in.  davfs2 compiled fine, but when I try to mount something:

```

# mount.davfs -o username=davfs,password=pass http://server/svn /mnt/somewhere

CODA kernel version mismatch (compiled for version 2, version 3 available)

```

I get the above error, and mount.davfs hangs until I hit ctrl-C, then:

```

unmounting dav device. [Maybe unmounted]: Invalid argument

```

Has anyone else had this problem?  How can I tell davfs2 to compile with CODA 3 support?

Thanks a bunch,

Tim

----------

## GrannySmith01

Hi,

I had the same problem.

After several different trys I used the complete path of the executable and the error message

dissapeared.

It seems that there is anywhere in the path another mount.davfs ...

with plain http it works  :Smile: 

```
/usr/sbin/mount.davfs https://mediacenter.gmx.net/ /mnt/dav/ -o ... 
```

maybe this helps

Gunnar

----------

## correctclick

Thanks for the idea, GrannySmith01, but I still get the same error.  Too bad -- I was hopeful.

Here's the exact command I'm using

```

[/home/tim] /usr/sbin/mount.davfs http://server/svn/repos/ /mnt/ftf-HEAD/ -o username=davfs,password=hello

CODA kernel version mismatch (compiled for version 2, version 3 available)

^C

unmounting dav device. [Maybe unmounted]: Invalid argument

[/home/tim] 

```

If you or anyone else have another idea, please let me know.  Thanks!

----------

## GrannySmith01

I have another idea

download the mount.davfs 2.6 binary from dav.sf.net and use that one by typing the full path

(I used this one http://osdn.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/dav/davfs2-0.2.2-kernel-2.6-bin-i386.tar.gz)

I'm not sure which steps I did to get it running, so it's a little bit trial and error  :Sad: 

and to be sure, kill all mount.davfs processes and unmount any dav-shares before trying it

```

killall mount.davfs

umount /mnt/dav/...

```

----------

## correctclick

Great, GrannySmith01, this is progress.  I no longer get the 'CODA kernel version mismatch' problem.  Thanks.

Unfortunately, it still doesn't work... but I think I'm way closer after getting the right binary.  Here's what happens now:

```

[/mnt] killall mount.davfs

[/mnt] umount /mnt/ftf-HEAD/

umount: /mnt/ftf-HEAD/: not mounted

[/mnt] /usr/local/sbin/mount.davfs http://server/svn/repos/fuelingthefun /mnt/ftf-HEAD -o username=davfs,password=hello

[/mnt] (2 seconds go by, then this is printed in my terminal:) /dev/davfs0 to /mnt/ftf-HEAD mount error : Invalid argument

[/mnt] ls ftf-HEAD/

(there's nothing in the directory)

[/mnt]

So we're definately closer... maybe someone knows what's going on with this new symptom?
```

----------

## correctclick

This may also be of importance:

Whenever I do the above commands (previous post), I get the following added to dmesg:

```
coda_read_super: device index: 1

coda_read_super: rootfid is (01234567.ffffffff.0805ffb0.00000000)

Failure of coda_cnode_make for root: error -2

```

Google isn't much help, [sigh]...

----------

## correctclick

Ok, to try to see if this is a server or a client problem, I'd like someone to try to mount my davfs filesystem.  The username is 'helpme', the password is 'gentooforums', the url is http://70.18.99.28/svn/repos/.  The command to use is:

```
/usr/local/sbin/mount.davfs http://70.18.99.28/svn/repos/ /mnt/webdav -ousername=helpme,password=gentooforums
```

If someone could try this and let me know if it works, it'd be great.

----------

## GrannySmith01

well, at this point I would try to upgrade the kernel and reboot

And what about coda support in the kernel?

I compiled it as a module.

```

> lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

coda                   33604  6

```

Did You write

```

mount.davfs http://davserver/... /mnt/... -o username=...

```

There must be a space between -o and username

(I couldn't connect to Your server)

----------

## correctclick

OK, upgrading the kernel might help I suppose.  I could also make coda a module.  Right now it's built-in, so it should still work, but I guess it's possible it has to be a module.

I've tried it both ways with and without the space after the '-o' -- it doesn't seem to make a difference.  At the bottom of http://dav.sourceforge.net/, they say 

```
mount.davfs http://dav.sourcefoge.net /dav -oproxy=http-relay,uid=500,gid=100
```

 (no space).

Was your error the same as mine when you tried to connect to my server?  If no one else has ideas, I'll upgrade the kernel tomorrow.  Thanks again, GrannySmith01.

----------

## GrannySmith01

no, I just got a timeout - even a ping was impossible

----------

## correctclick

oh, I forgot that verizon blocks port 80 -- just try to connect on 81:

```
/usr/local/sbin/mount.davfs http://70.18.99.28:81/svn/repos/ /mnt/webdav -ousername=helpme,password=gentooforums
```

But that doesn't explain why you can't ping me... hmm...

----------

## GrannySmith01

It seems that you have a server problem - I got the same error

```

/dev/davfs0 to /mnt/webdav/test/ mount error : Invalid argument

```

----------

## correctclick

Great, that's what I needed.  I was concentrating only on the client end.  As it turns out, I was trying the wrong path to my subversion repository.  Duhh.  Now everything works.  Thanks, GrannySmith01!

ps - I'm going to delete the 'helpme' username now.

----------

## kwisatz_haderais

You are most probably using the wrong header files, see if you're using linux26-headers instead of the old linux-headers.

----------

## jlogday

 *Quote:*   

> You are most probably using the wrong header files, see if you're using linux26-headers instead of the old linux-headers.

 

That's the problem. I'm using kernel 2.6.10-gentoo-r5, and was able to fix this by appending --with-kernel-source=/usr/src/linux to the configure command.  I just unpacked the davfs2 source from /usr/portage/distfiles, pasted the configure command from emerge and added the kernel source parameter, ran make, and copied the build mount.davfs2 to /usr/sbin.

I also found out that if you copy mount.davfs to /sbin, then you can use mount to mount davfs.  E.g.

```
mount -t davfs http://whatever.com/dav /dav -o ...
```

----------

## Fragger00

 *jlogday wrote:*   

> I'm using kernel 2.6.10-gentoo-r5, and was able to fix this by appending --with-kernel-source=/usr/src/linux to the configure command.

 

I had the exact same problem and this fixed it.  Is there someone we can tell about this so it is corrected in the ebuild?  I don't think everyone should have to find this solution in the forums.

----------

## vmk

```
  --with-kernel-src        Set kernel source directory

```

And no, nobody updated the eBuild :-/

```

root@laptop:/usr/src/davfs2-0.2.3

vmk@laptop:/mnt/hda7/vmk % sudo mount.davfs mediacenter.gmx.net /mnt/test/ -o username=user,password=pass

CODA kernel version mismatch (compiled for version 3, version 2 available)

vmk@laptop:/mnt/hda7/vmk % uname -va

Linux laptop 2.6.11-gentoo-r9 #1 Wed Jun 1 10:06:20 CEST 2005 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1500MHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

```

And now? Any Help?

----------

